# Teleos - Juice Reviews



## Rob Fisher (17/8/15)

Starting a new thread for Teleos Juices because I'm sure there will be a review or two coming as everyone gets their vape mail...




I'm sure the juice specialists will give the juice a full review... but here is my Philistine Juice review
Starting with the *Gamma*... it's a quality juice and I love Guava... which is just as well because it's a guava juice through and through...

Here is a quote from the web site...
_______
*Gamma *is the most succulent flavor in *Cloud Science*. A juice line created to serve two crowds - those that blow clouds and those at the low end of the nic scale that have a mild PG allergy. Containing 80% vegetable glycerine and specially selected pg-based flavoring, Cloud Science sets a new standard for cloud-chasing.

The juiciness of mango is paired with the sweetness guava. The flavors are tempered with the familiar smoothness of peaches and cream. Careful experimentation makes sure that none of these flavors completely outshine the other. The result: _Gamma._

*PRIMARY FLAVORS*: GUAVA, MANGO, PEACH, CREAM
_______

There is no doubt that the guava far outshines all the other flavours for me and I don't consider that a bad thing. I can taste a little peach.

I'm loving the juice! Chicken Dinner Juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/15)

Another winner from Teleos... quality juice with an awesome flavour profile... smooth and refined! Accurate description below...

Here is a quote from the web site...
_______
The second juice in *Breakfast at Teleos, THE MILK* pays homage to one of our favorite drinks, fruity cereal milk™ from momofuku milk bar in Brooklyn. For those that don't know, it's a drink made by steeping Fruity Pebbles in whole milk with a few other key ingredients, vigorously stirred, and strained. When momofuku does it, they get one of the most delicious drinks on the planet. When we do it, we get _THE MILK._

*PRIMARY FLAVORS*: WHOLE MILK, FRUITY CEREAL, BROWN SUGAR
_______


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/8/15)

*Alpha *was the one I was really looking forward to trying because I love the Strawberry Vape with Cuttwood Unicorn Milk and Milk Man and was hoping for another Gem! This was disappointing for me and my palate... it's too muted for me and it could do with more strawberry...tons of cloud but not a lot of flavour. This is probably a perfect juice for the serious cloud blower!

My taste buds might be a bit shell shocked from tasting so many awesome juices and will give this one another try because there is no doubt that the entire Teleos range is pure quality. Yip just dripped in some Milk Man to double check my taste buds and while it is more strawberry it was also a little muted... so another test tomorrow will be in order.

Here is a quote from the web site...
_______
*Alpha *is the flagship juice of *Cloud Science*. A juice line created to serve two crowds - those that blow clouds and those at the low end of the nic scale that have a mild PG allergy. Containing 80% vegetable glycerine and specially selected pg-based flavoring, Cloud Science sets a new standard for cloud-chasing.

The flavor of _Alpha_ is a masterful composition of multiple different ingredients. We took a handful of berries and combined them with a culinary mélange of sugars and created what we like to describe as a strawberry-infused spun sugar.

*PRIMARY FLAVORS*: STRAWBERRY, BERRIES TO ACCENT, MULTIPLE CREAMS
_______

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom (23/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another winner from Teleos... quality juice with an awesome flavour profile... smooth and refined! Accurate description below...
> 
> Here is a quote from the web site...
> _______
> ...


Loving The Milk, I am getting Fruit Loops at the inhale similar to the Looper....but on the exhale I am getting Vanilla Ice Cream?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/15)

Tom said:


> Loving The Milk, I am getting Fruit Loops at the inhale similar to the Looper....but on the exhale I am getting Vanilla Ice Cream?



Agree with that @Tom! I find this juice way better than Looper...


----------



## Tom (23/8/15)

Looper is very good. This just tops it. Full agreement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (23/8/15)

Slightly OT but does looper also have that lemon-cream taste that The Milk does? 

I was a little disappointed in the milk because of this, it's definitely more subtle than many "loops" juices but that lemon cream taste is over for me


----------

